# Cardiff Premium Service Centre (PSC) Experience



## jackpen (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all,

My wife, one-year-old son and I visited the Premium Service Centre for our FLR-M extension today. I couldn't find much recent information about the place when I Googled this week, so thought it might be handy (and/or reassuring) to let others know about our experience.

*Arrival
*
Our appointment was at 9.15AM. We parked a few minutes walk away in the Knox Street NCP car park (CF24 0EA). Get there before 9AM and parking is around £6.00 for the whole day (Early Bird Special). There are around 10 pay and display street parking bays on the street adjacent to the PSC. Several were still empty when we arrived, but they do fill up quickly. Traffic in Cardiff is pretty bad at this time of the morning, so best to leave ample time if your appointment is early, too.

We were greeted by a friendly pair of security guards who let us and our pram into the building through the ramped staff entrance (main entrance for customers has stairs). We showed our appointment letter, then went through an airport-style security scanner while our bags were searched. After that, we were escorted up one flight of stairs to the appointment. There is a lift for those who need it.

*The appointment / waiting area*

There are a number of desks and staff upstairs. My wife handed over her documents was assigned a number with a ticket, and we were asked to sit in the waiting area until they were ready for her to do her biometrics. We were handed a document notifying us about the recent Supreme Court case decision, and to confirm if we were happy to go ahead.

It was quiet at this time of the morning; we were the third or fourth people to be handled, I would imagine. The waiting area is quite large - a mix of 20 or so sofas and chairs. There is a coffee/drinks machine (50p per cup, although it was out of order on our visit), and a vending machine. There is also a tap to dispense free water, and a TV showing BBC One. There is a toilet with baby changing facilities. All in all, nice and modern.

When the staff are ready to see you, your ticket number and the desk to visit are called over a tanoy. First up was the biometrics, which takes a matter of minutes. Back to waiting for the main visa decision.

We were there for a total of about 3 hours. We were told that we could leave and come back after the biometrics were taken, but chose to stay. Everyone was very nice and friendly, even with our little one walking around all over the place - he did not want to sit still for that long! The lady looking over our case even came out to say to him, "I've been looking at photos of you!" and asked to hold him.

Our number was called once more when the decision has been made. The staff member congratulated us and handed a letter to confirm the decision and that the biometrics card would be sent out. My wife was asked to take a very short satisfaction survey on an iPad, and then we were then escorted out.

Everyone was very nice, and despite the nerves, we were made to feel welcome and relaxed. Would certainly recommend the PSC if you can afford to.

I hope this helped someone out! Thanks to all of the contributors and helpers on this forum for all of your help with our own application.


----------

